# where am i supposed to cry in college



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

like .... guys 
where do people have mental/emotional breakdowns?
do you just wait for your roommate to leave and then cry? like what if she comes back omg


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

This is why you always have a bag of onions next to your bed. It disguises everything.

You don't have a bathroom? What's wrong? :squeeze

Even better, put the Titanic on.


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

Peighton said:


> This is why you always have a bag of onions next to your bed. It disguises everything.
> 
> You don't have a bathroom? What's wrong? :squeeze
> 
> Even better, put the Titanic on.


this is actually a pretty solid idea not gonna lie


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to go out to the lake on the campus or go for a walk and have a sob to myself. Quite often I'd manage to act normally while my face was streaming with tears so I'd be on the computer in the library crying silently and people wouldn't notice as I didn't let them see my eyes.

Love the Titanic idea though, very innovative.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

At the financial aid office. All the students cry there.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Bathroom stall? Just don't hog it for too long.


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

The shower is always a good place, it's loud enough so people can't hear you, plus no one can tell you've been crying afterwards.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


> At the financial aid office. All the students cry there.


lol


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd hide under the bed and just let it all out, crying into the floor to muffle the sound. If anyone asks what the hell you are doing, just say you like trying new things, and sleeping under the bed is one of them.

I'm insane so my advice probably isn't the best. :stu


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe if your roommate walks into you crying, she might ask what's wrong and that could start a bond from there.

Or maybe I watch too much tv and have a false perception on how life works.

The Titanic advice might be your best bet, tbh.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I had a breakdown the first night at college. My roommate had left for a party with her high school friend and i just locked myself in my room. Whenever i have breakdowns i lock myslef in my room. My roommate understands because she knows im introverted and that sometimes i have to be alone so she doesn't question why i lock my door.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

My truck. Even when -20F out.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

i go to the bathroom.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

in the meditation area because no one meditates.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I share a flat with 3 other people but we all have our own separate bedrooms so I guess I'm more lucky than a lot of others. You can always go to a toilet that no one ever goes to an just let it all out or maybe do it when you're alone when there's no one in your room.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've always wondered where people fap in college.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

There is NO privacy in college if you're living on campus in a dorm.
Absolutely NONE.

Luckily my roommate moved out couple months in otherwise I wouldn't have made it.


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

I once had a meltdown in the bathroom cubicle.... I sat there for 30 minutes and scribbled some stuff on the walls to get myself distracted.


----------



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Where ever you can be alone. Lucky for me my roommate is almost never in our dorm room. Its okay to cry. It's needed sometimes. If you need a good cry go sit in your car if you cant find another place!


----------

